# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى شروحات :  شغل أندرويد داخل ويندوز بواسطة Jar of Beans

## mohamed73

*Jar of Beans*      *ماذا يحتوي ؟*   جيلي بين Jelly Bean 4.1.1 قوقل بلي Play Store لانشر نوفا Nova Launcher تحديث للجيميل Gmail 4.2 قالري الصور الجديد Gallery 4.2 سوبر يوزر / روت Superuser بويزي بوكس Busybox متصفح ملفات Es File Manager المساحة المستخدمة 756 MB *أحجام الشاشة*   800×480
1024×600
1280×768
1400×900
1920×1080 + ممكن أن يعمل على كامل الشاشة أيضا      *كيف أشغله ؟*   حمل الملف ثم فك الضغط عنه اضغط على jar of beans.exe ستجد التالي  *الروابط*   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *المصدر*   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hassan riach

بارك الله فيك

----------


## HacHHocH

merciiiiiiiiii

----------


## m2oo9a

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## amresnake

الف شكر اخي الكريم

----------


## qwerrewq

الله يوفقك لكل خير

----------


## aide info

مشكور أكثر من رائع واصل

----------


## himann

مشكور  سوباس

----------

